# Car for Mom: Civic or Prius?



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Looking at both for my mom... she likes the smoothness of the Prius, and it's slightly more upscale than the Civic and prices are about the same.
Also, we are looking at the 2010 models since they have significant rebates and no real changes between these and the 2011 models.

We are going for another test drive tomorrow and I'm inclined to lean her towards the Prius.

She is a Point A to Point B person, so needs something that will work and comfortable to drive (not too big however... I was thinking of a used Acura TSX, but that's actually too big for her taste... the Audi A3 was another option, but I'd feel horrible if/when something expensive broke-- anectdotal evidence leads me to keep her in the Japanese realm).

Thoughts?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Civic.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

If your Mom plans to keep the car long term 5 years or more, I would go for the Civic, the car is bulletproof and the most reliable car I've ever owned.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

What about the Corolla? I've never liked the interior of the current Civics.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Civic.

Hybrids are a "tweener technology" just a stopping point on the way from gasoline to electric.


----------



## BMWfanatic87 (Nov 19, 2010)

Let me ask you this. Does she do more highway or city driving? If city driving get the hybrid. If highway get the civic. Hybrids are only good in the city.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

civic!


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I would suggest the Ford Fiesta or the Honda Fit but that's out of scope.

Between the two, the Civic.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Does it really matter? Let her choose the one she likes, they're both good value and fine (if boring) vehicles.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Even though going against the crowd, I drive both a Honda Civic and Toyota Prius's at work (both are 2010's I believe). The Prius seems to be a bit more open, once you get over the fact that you have the center console a bit high which isolates you a bit, and its a hatchback and has more room for the backseat passengers. The Honda is a little more tight. While I think both are great cars I think the Prius is a great car and would probably choose that over a Civic.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Take a look at the new Hyundai Elantra too.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

fuz said:


> Take a look at the new Hyundai Elantra too.


+1 on the elantra


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

hu99 said:


> does it really matter? Let her choose the one she likes, they're both good value and fine (if boring) vehicles.


+1


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for the responses.

Mom is notoriously indecisive, so I was helping her out (Dad used to just pick her car and say, "here you go").

We drove the Prius, Corolla and Civic. She liked the Prius for it's quietness but didn't like the split rearward view and the deal-breaker was that she couldn't reach the hatch when open to close it (she's 4' 10"). Corolla was fine but felt a bit old and had a rental car feel to it. The Civic was a simple ride but had more road noise than the other two, which she didn't care for. We were looking at a fully-loaded Civic (EX-L w/ Nav)... it was $23K + TTL, seemed like a lot for a Civic.

Came across a lightly used 2008 Acura TSX... thought it might be a bit too big for her, but it actually was just the right size and with less road noise than the Civic. We ended up picking this up for a reasonable price ($19K, CPO with 26K miles).


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

sunilsf said:


> Came across a lightly used 2008 Acura TSX... thought it might be a bit too big for her, but it actually was just the right size and with less road noise than the Civic. We ended up picking this up for a reasonable price ($19K, CPO with 26K miles).


Congrats, my friend has that car and its a really nice car.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

BMWenthusiast said:


> Congrats, my friend has that car and its a really nice car.


Agree. It's no BMW but sounds perfect for your mom. :thumbup:


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

You would be foolish not to check out the Hyundai. The quality is there in the build and the warranty is lightyears ahead. When it comes to price there just isn't a comparison.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2012 Honda Civic

The Civic's family of engines with "intelligent" Variable Valve Timing and Lift Electronic Control (i-VTEC®) technology become even more fuel efficient for 2012.

Building on its emphasis on fuel-economy, most upcoming Civic models receive Honda Eco Assist; technology, already available in the CR-Z and Insight hybrids. The 2012 Civic is the first U.S. Honda model to employ Eco Assist technology in a gasoline-only powered vehicle. Eco Assist is just one example of how the new Civic can be customized and configured by the drivers to suit individual preferences.

All 2012 Civics are equipped with Vehicle Stability Assist (VSA®) as standard equipment. Additionally, the ninth-generation Civic continues to provide Honda's exclusive and innovative Advanced Compatibility Engineering body structure for frontal collision energy management.

http://www.vtec.net/news/news-item?news_item_id=950281

http://www.vtec.net/articles/view-article?article_id=950262


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

sunilsf said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Mom is notoriously indecisive, so I was helping her out (Dad used to just pick her car and say, "here you go").
> 
> ...


Congrats on the purchase! TSX is a great choice.

If was faced with this question though, I'd preferably choose... The civic. Although what I'd really end up doing would be to choose neither: I'll likely go for a well-equipped Honda Fit or Mazda 3.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Realized, that I'm not really a new car guy-- the used car options (when chosen correctly) are such a better value.


----------

